# المحاجر



## بابكريحى (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
تحياتى لكم جميع الاخوة الاعضاء ومتعكم الله بالصحة والعافية 
طلب بسيط من الجميع وخاصة من المشرفين هانى.محمد الشنقيرى .وغيرهم جميعا 
اريد معلومات عن المحاجر عامة :التصميم والااستخراج و المعدات ولجميع المحاجر من البازلت والرخام وحتى الرمل 
مع خالص شكرى


----------



## alshangiti (15 مارس 2012)

هناك مواضيع كثيرة عن المحاجر فى المنتدى. الرجاء البحث أولا. 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=74718


----------



## بابكريحى (19 مارس 2012)

لك الشكر اخى الشنقيطى واعتذر لكتابة الاسم خطا


----------

